# Whizzer generation designation



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi y'all!

I am new to the Whizzer hobby. I have a question.

I see a lot of parts for assorted Whizzer engines. I also see prefixes such as WC...WS...etc. can anyone give me an education on these prefixes for the corresponding generation / year?

For example, I have a 49' J engine, so what prefix / designation would that fall under?

Thanks in advance,
Chris Kennedy


----------

